# Need Cogan Skep Mold PM - 769 (6 of them)



## Bee Man (Sep 19, 2004)

Looking for the mold that Mann Lake and others recently sold - product number on side of mold was PM - 769 Cogan Skep. It makes this candle - http://www.ebeehoney.com/beeswaxcandlelargeskep.html

Seems Mann Lake and others have now replaced this mold with another. I could use 6 of these molds. I do not need the newer version but the one listed above.

Becky


----------

